# Retreiver training



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

I cant help much from South Carolina, but I'm sure there are HRC or AKC chapters in your area.
If so, youll meet some great people and connect with some who train regularly.

You and your dog dont have to enter competitions, but can simply train with others.
Good luck


----------



## Schohtime (Oct 6, 2011)

id b interested, although Im Thief River Falls, MN. The closest HRC I found was pequot lakes. I have 6 yr old titled yellow, and a 1 yr old black that is started. always looking for people to train with


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

There's a very active Spaniel (Springers and E Cockers) here in Bismarck. Labs and Goldens are welcome as far as I know, as their training for upland is similar to Spaniels. Water training is similar, though not as intense as with Retrievers. Should be a specific retriever club around here though I'm not aware of one, though I'll ask around. 
Retrievers and Spaniels are not mixed in competition of course, though hunt tests may be similar.


----------

